# What to feed a cat



## Celt

We may be getting a kitten (4mos), not having had cats in a long time, I would like suggestions on which foods to feed. I like feeding a variety of types of foods, so any food type suggestions will be welcomed. It will be mostly raw fed, so what kind/cuts of meat. Which premade raw? Which canned/pouched foods? Are the pouch foods better than can? Which kibble (I like leaving kibble down all day)? 
The cat will most likely get to "special" meals a day (raw or canned). Most likely once in the morning and once in the evening.
Any other suggestions on cat care will be appreciated.


----------

